# RAF's First F-35 Stealth Fighter Jet Lands in U.K for the first Time



## mike2000 is back

Armed Forces Day | Forces Tech | The Little Film Show





2016-06-30 09:59

*RAF's First F-35 Stealth Fighter Jet Lands in U.K for the first Time*

An RAF F-35B Lightning II stealth fighter has touched down in Britain for the first time.

The fighter was piloted by Squadron Leader Hugh Nichols as it flew across the Atlantic accompanied by two other F35Bs from the United States Marine Corps and supported by refuelling tankers.

The world’s most advanced stealth aircraft landed under a rainbow at RAF Fairford in Gloucestershire last night.

The arrival was two years late due to technical problems, including an engine fire that forced it to pull out of an airshow and a problem with the ejector seat.

It’s expected the supersonic jets will be displayed at the royal International Air Tattoo and the Farnborough Air Show over the next few weeks.




Big Three: Who builds the different parts of each F-35 fighter. 

The project is led by Lockheed Martin. Other major F-35 industry partners include Northrop Grumman, Pratt & Whitney and British defence giants BAE Systems and Rolls Royce. 

The jet, which is capable of short take off and vertical landing, should enter service with the RAF and Royal Navy in 2018.

Watch: Video Shows F-35 Gatling Gun Firing At Full Capacity




A fleet of F-35Bs - the STOVL version - will operate from the Royal Navy's new carriers ; 


24 of the 138 F35Bs will be available on the UK’s new aircraft carriers by 2023.

They use radar-absorbent coatings, as well as flat surfaces, sharp edges and fibre mats to deflect radar signals, allowing it to strike the enemy before they even know the aircraft is nearby.

The technology can make it invisible to radars used in modern air-defence systems. 





Mock-ups of F-35s are dotted around BAE's Samlesbury plant. 


RAF Squadron Leader Hugh Nichols

The Defence Secretary Michael Fallon said: 
“The F-35Bs are the most advanced fast jets in the world. Whether operating from land or from one of our two new aircraft carriers, they will ensure we have a formidable fighting force.”

"They are part of our plan for a stronger and better defence - more ships, more aircraft, more troops available at readiness, better equipment for special forces, more being spent on cyber - to deal with the increased threats to our country."

http://forces.tv/27189560

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## DavidSling

mike2000 is back said:


> Armed Forces Day | Forces Tech | The Little Film Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016-06-30 09:59
> 
> *RAF's First F-35 Stealth Fighter Jet Lands in U.K for the first Time*
> 
> An RAF F-35B Lightning II stealth fighter has touched down in Britain for the first time.
> 
> The fighter was piloted by Squadron Leader Hugh Nichols as it flew across the Atlantic accompanied by two other F35Bs from the United States Marine Corps and supported by refuelling tankers.
> 
> The world’s most advanced stealth aircraft landed under a rainbow at RAF Fairford in Gloucestershire last night.
> 
> The arrival was two years late due to technical problems, including an engine fire that forced it to pull out of an airshow and a problem with the ejector seat.
> 
> It’s expected the supersonic jets will be displayed at the royal International Air Tattoo and the Farnborough Air Show over the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Three: Who builds the different parts of each F-35 fighter.
> 
> The project is led by Lockheed Martin. Other major F-35 industry partners include Northrop Grumman, Pratt & Whitney and British defence giants BAE Systems and Rolls Royce.
> 
> The jet, which is capable of short take off and vertical landing, should enter service with the RAF and Royal Navy in 2018.
> 
> Watch: Video Shows F-35 Gatling Gun Firing At Full Capacity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fleet of F-35Bs - the STOVL version - will operate from the Royal Navy's new carriers ;
> 
> 
> 24 of the 138 F35Bs will be available on the UK’s new aircraft carriers by 2023.
> 
> They use radar-absorbent coatings, as well as flat surfaces, sharp edges and fibre mats to deflect radar signals, allowing it to strike the enemy before they even know the aircraft is nearby.
> 
> The technology can make it invisible to radars used in modern air-defence systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock-ups of F-35s are dotted around BAE's Samlesbury plant.
> 
> 
> RAF Squadron Leader Hugh Nichols
> 
> The Defence Secretary Michael Fallon said:
> “The F-35Bs are the most advanced fast jets in the world. Whether operating from land or from one of our two new aircraft carriers, they will ensure we have a formidable fighting force.”
> 
> "They are part of our plan for a stronger and better defence - more ships, more aircraft, more troops available at readiness, better equipment for special forces, more being spent on cyber - to deal with the increased threats to our country."
> 
> http://forces.tv/27189560



Great achievement! congratz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

DavidSling said:


> Great achievement! congratz



Yes bro. The F-35 is indeed a good program for us, since our defence giants will benefit alot from this program which they play a key part in building. BAE Systems is bringing key capabilities to the F-35 programme and delivers significant elements of the programme including electronic warfare, advanced low observable apertures, advanced countermeasure systems, vehicle management computer and active inceptor etc. Plus one of the most important thing we are bringing in this project is the short take off and vertical landing (STOVL) heritage that BAE Systems gained from the Harrier programme which is significantly important to the success of the F-35 programme especially for the STOVL variant we will be using on our carriers, plus the F-35B can land vertically thanks to the lift system designed and built by Rolls-Royce. Great job by our defence contractors.



























The pinnacle of British and world Technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

mike2000 is back said:


> Yes bro. The F-35 is indeed a good program for us, since our defence giants will benefit alot from this program which they play a key part in building. BAE Systems is bringing key capabilities to the F-35 programme and delivers significant elements of the programme including electronic warfare, advanced low observable apertures, advanced countermeasure systems, vehicle management computer and active inceptor etc. Plus one of the most important thing we are bringing in this project is the short take off and vertical landing (STOVL) heritage that BAE Systems gained from the Harrier programme which is significantly important to the success of the F-35 programme especially for the STOVL variant we will be using on our carriers, plus the F-35B can land vertically thanks to the lift system designed and built by Rolls-Royce. Great job by our defence contractors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pinnacle of British and world Technology.


Your contribution to the project shouldn't be underestimated.
You guys really done good job on the project.
We too in Israel, contributed few stuff to the project.
"Israel’s contribution to the F-35 program includes Israel Aerospace Industries F-35A wing production; Elbit Systems Ltd. work on the Generation III helmet-mounted display system, which all F-35 pilots fleet-wide will wear; and Elbit Systems-Cyclone F-35 center fuselage composite components production."
http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/ne...brate-rollout-of-israels-first-f-35-adir.html
The first F35I is aimed to land in Israel this december

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

DavidSling said:


> Your contribution to the project shouldn't be underestimated.
> You guys really done good job on the project.
> We too in Israel, contributed few stuff to the project.
> "Israel’s contribution to the F-35 program includes Israel Aerospace Industries F-35A wing production; Elbit Systems Ltd. work on the Generation III helmet-mounted display system, which all F-35 pilots fleet-wide will wear; and Elbit Systems-Cyclone F-35 center fuselage composite components production."
> http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/ne...brate-rollout-of-israels-first-f-35-adir.html
> The first F35I is aimed to land in Israel this december


Nice one from the most advanced coubtry in the middle east.

How many will Israel be buying ? I heard Israel reduced its order from 40 to just under 20?

Cant wait to see these beauties serving on our QE carrier battle groups couple years from now.


----------



## egodoc222

Pathetic that Europeans are falling fo this crap!!


----------



## DavidSling

mike2000 is back said:


> Nice one from the most advanced coubtry in the middle east.
> 
> How many will Israel be buying ? I heard Israel reduced its order from 40 to just under 20?
> 
> Cant wait to see these beauties serving on our QE carrier battle groups couple years from now.


33 planes to begin with and then about 40 more


----------



## mike2000 is back

DavidSling said:


> 33 planes to begin with and then about 40 more



Good one, but the next 40 have not been confirmed yet it seems. Plus it seems your defence chiefs want at least 75 of these beasts, some with our Vertical Takeoff system.
http://www.jewishpress.com/news/bre...al-takeoff-and-home-made-tweaking/2016/06/24/

Anyway, i heard Israel will develop its own cybersecurity system for the F-35? If true, thats a good move by Israel which will maximize the autonomy of your new fleet of F-35 Joint Strike Fighters.


----------



## Imran Khan

good to see UK moved in next generation of air forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

egodoc222 said:


> Pathetic that Europeans are falling for this crap!!



Lol Another loser who doesnt even know what he is talking about. 

We are benefiting tremendously from this program(in fact probably the most.lol). Since as the program’s only Level 1 partner, Britain has garnered tremendous economic benefits from the F-35. Our industry and companies from BAE Systems, Martin-Baker, Cobham, Ultra Electronics, UTC Actuation Systems, to Rolls-Royce etc will build almost 20 percent of each of the more than 3,000 planned F-35s, generating significant export revenue and GDP growth, and the program is projected to create and support more than 30,000 jobs across every region of the United Kingdom. 
Our share of this production run alone will generate billions of pounds and tens of thousands of jobs for the British economy. To date, it is estimated that almost £8 billion of contracted work has been placed with the UK supply chain. Plus im not even talkibg about the economic benefits which would be spread over the long-term with the huge worldwide F-35 fleet set to require support, technological upgrades and refitting over the next few decades, same as all the supporting infrastructure which would need to be developed and maintained, and other platforms to be configured to make them interoperable with F-35 etc etc. So our companies stand to benefit from all these long-term requirements running in the tens/hundreds of billions for us.

We never do things without thinking about the long term benefits in operational, strategic and economic terms.  

If this is losing, i hope we keep losing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol Another loser who doesnt even know what he is talking about.
> 
> We are benefiting tremendously from this program(in fact probably the most.lol). Since as the program’s only Level 1 partner, Britain has garnered tremendous economic benefits from the F-35. Our industry and companies from BAE Systems, Martin-Baker, Cobham, Ultra Electronics, UTC Actuation Systems, to Rolls-Royce etc will build almost 20 percent of each of the more than 3,000 planned F-35s, generating significant export revenue and GDP growth, and the program is projected to create and support more than 30,000 jobs across every region of the United Kingdom.
> Our share of this production run alone will generate billions of pounds and tens of thousands of jobs for the British economy. To date, it is estimated that almost £8 billion of contracted work has been placed with the UK supply chain. Plus im not even talkibg about the economic benefits which would be spread over the long-term with the huge worldwide F-35 fleet set to require support, technological upgrades and refitting over the next few decades, same as all the supporting infrastructure which would need to be developed and maintained, and other platforms to be configured to make them interoperable with F-35 etc etc. So our companies stand to benefit from all these long-term requirements running in the tens/hundreds of billions for us.
> 
> We never do things without thinking about the long term benefits in operational, strategic and economic terms.
> 
> If this is losing, i hope we keep losing.


Lol....I was referring to the capabilities of f35 the fighter....and your entire post is about economics of the program and industrial value it adds....which pretty much sums up....f 35 is good at nothing!!!
Ps: there's gonna be only one loser...and it's the f35 customer....I would rather put my money on eurofighter upgrade...than on some 'glorified' hollow tin can!!


----------



## mike2000 is back

egodoc222 said:


> Lol....I was referring to the capabilities of f35 the fighter....and your entire post is about economics of the program and industrial value it adds....which pretty much sums up....f 35 is good at nothing!!!
> Ps: there's gonna be only one loser...and it's the f35 customer....I would rather put my money on eurofighter upgrade...than on some 'glorified' hollow tin can!!


Whatever floats your boat, if that's what you believe then its up to you, don't have time to educate you on that.


----------



## waz

mike2000 is back said:


> Armed Forces Day | Forces Tech | The Little Film Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016-06-30 09:59
> 
> *RAF's First F-35 Stealth Fighter Jet Lands in U.K for the first Time*
> 
> An RAF F-35B Lightning II stealth fighter has touched down in Britain for the first time.
> 
> The fighter was piloted by Squadron Leader Hugh Nichols as it flew across the Atlantic accompanied by two other F35Bs from the United States Marine Corps and supported by refuelling tankers.
> 
> The world’s most advanced stealth aircraft landed under a rainbow at RAF Fairford in Gloucestershire last night.
> 
> The arrival was two years late due to technical problems, including an engine fire that forced it to pull out of an airshow and a problem with the ejector seat.
> 
> It’s expected the supersonic jets will be displayed at the royal International Air Tattoo and the Farnborough Air Show over the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Three: Who builds the different parts of each F-35 fighter.
> 
> The project is led by Lockheed Martin. Other major F-35 industry partners include Northrop Grumman, Pratt & Whitney and British defence giants BAE Systems and Rolls Royce.
> 
> The jet, which is capable of short take off and vertical landing, should enter service with the RAF and Royal Navy in 2018.
> 
> Watch: Video Shows F-35 Gatling Gun Firing At Full Capacity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fleet of F-35Bs - the STOVL version - will operate from the Royal Navy's new carriers ;
> 
> 
> 24 of the 138 F35Bs will be available on the UK’s new aircraft carriers by 2023.
> 
> They use radar-absorbent coatings, as well as flat surfaces, sharp edges and fibre mats to deflect radar signals, allowing it to strike the enemy before they even know the aircraft is nearby.
> 
> The technology can make it invisible to radars used in modern air-defence systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock-ups of F-35s are dotted around BAE's Samlesbury plant.
> 
> 
> RAF Squadron Leader Hugh Nichols
> 
> The Defence Secretary Michael Fallon said:
> “The F-35Bs are the most advanced fast jets in the world. Whether operating from land or from one of our two new aircraft carriers, they will ensure we have a formidable fighting force.”
> 
> "They are part of our plan for a stronger and better defence - more ships, more aircraft, more troops available at readiness, better equipment for special forces, more being spent on cyber - to deal with the increased threats to our country."
> 
> http://forces.tv/27189560



Fantastic! I'll be seeing this beauty in action in just over a week at the RIAT 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

mike2000 is back said:


> Whatever floats your boat, if that's what you believe then its up to you, don't have time to educate you on that.


It's not about the time....you have no valid argument for f35!!


----------



## yugocrosrb95

I never had expectaction for British military being smart and this cofirms it.


----------

